# Repair Washing Machine - Help!



## ajay71 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi everyone..I am new to this and new to Spain. We could only afford a house quite far inland in Andalucia. I am in need of some help finding a washing machine repair man! I have been phoning the Ariston number with no joy. 3 months on and my washing machine still doesn't work and I am desperate!

Does anyone know of an engineer (Spanish or english) that will travel inland further than Antequera but not as far as Osuna!

Please please, I hope that someone here is able to help!


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

ajay71 said:


> Hi everyone..I am new to this and new to Spain. We could only afford a house quite far inland in Andalucia. I am in need of some help finding a washing machine repair man! I have been phoning the Ariston number with no joy. 3 months on and my washing machine still doesn't work and I am desperate!
> 
> Does anyone know of an engineer (Spanish or english) that will travel inland further than Antequera but not as far as Osuna!
> 
> Please please, I hope that someone here is able to help!


Hello,
By typing "Reparacion de lavadora en Antequera" in Google (be in Google.es not uk) you get loads of phone contacts.

In order to avoid getting robbed, do you speak Spanish enough to explain what the problem is and what it might cost to fix? Sorry to be negative but you don't want to pay 75% of a new washing machine to replace the belt or clean the filter out on yours do you?

Good luck.


----------



## ajay71 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Many Thanks for the quickest reply ever! 
I will try your suggestion now. Cheers!
My grasp of spanish is ok...passable...I think. But my kids speak really good spanish so now they are home I'll enlist their help.

Thanks Again!
AJx



Xose said:


> Hello,
> By typing "Reparacion de lavadora en Antequera" in Google (be in Google.es not uk) you get loads of phone contacts.
> 
> In order to avoid getting robbed, do you speak Spanish enough to explain what the problem is and what it might cost to fix? Sorry to be negative but you don't want to pay 75% of a new washing machine to replace the belt or clean the filter out on yours do you?
> ...


----------

